# Should Rockets re-sign David Wesley?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Let's say he wants 2 years $7M contract.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't see Wesley fitting into Houston's future plans, so my opinion would be that we shouldn't re-sign him.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

no way.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

He sucks. There have to be better ways to spend your money.

The vet's minimum is the most I'd be willing to sacrifice on him. You know he's not going to be much of a difference-maker, and you'd be better-served by getting a younger, more-capable Luther Head some valuable playing time. 

One of Houston's biggest problems with their role players was that they were too old and unathletic. Why resign a guy who's only going to be a year older (for two years, no less)? With the NBA rapidly changing, you don't need a slow 6'1 shooting guard off the bench. You need an athletic 6'3 combo guard. Guys like Wesley don't create mismatches - except for the ones you don't want.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

NO WAY !!! if we do ... im gonna be VERY VERY anoyed

VERY !!!

:banana:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Apparently Wesley doesn't think he's coming back and is contemplating retirement. But damn, wasn't he the most underrated defender in the league right after he came over from New Orleans?


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

i think we should resign him back to only play a little bit, i would sign him to a 2 year 4 mil deal and if he says no then dont bother


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

no


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

not unless he finds himself a time machine in the off season and goes back to the charlotte days when he was lighting it up.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Apparently Wesley doesn't think he's coming back and is contemplating retirement. But damn, wasn't he the most underrated defender in the league right after he came over from New Orleans?


Yah I remembered that... those were the days.

I'm quite surprised that almost everyone's opinion is a strong "NO". Guess he never won any sentiments from the fans during his tenure there


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Rockets111 said:


> i think we should resign him back to only play a little bit, i would sign him to a 2 year 4 mil deal and if he says no then dont bother





agreed.. give the bare vet minimum which i believe is 1.1mil and if he declines then let him retire


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

He was great when we picked him up, i remeber Bill Worrell calling him "Mr. Automatic", but now i dont know i mind signing him for at least 1 more year


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i mean i dont mind him, but not as a starter and not for a 2 year 7 million deal. He just isnt worth that money now. We need to save every penny we got for some younger talent. I wouldnt mind him coming back to play. Maybe as a role player off the bench, but like said above, hes one year older, and not getting any younger. He IMHO isnt worth that kind of money.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm surprised you're so down on him. He's a veteran guard, and every team needs to have at least one. He can shoot it. He's a relatively good decision maker. He's pretty solid to me. I'd give him 2 years at 4M, but I probably wouldn't go over that.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

David is underrated by you, the rockets fans.

I would pay him $3.5M for one year.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Unlike Dream whom the Rockets finally rewarded with a HUGE contract, DWes hasn't earned anything like that. Not even two years. Vet minimum for one year only!!!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> David is underrated by you, the rockets fans.
> 
> I would pay him $3.5M for one year.


Some folks thought Stromile was "underrated" too, and he sucks balls as well. Wesley brings nothing that Bogans can't without some shooting practice. They are basically the same except Wes is bit better shooting, same over-hyped defense that never slows anybody down, same inconsistent shooting? May as well either sign Bogans sorry-*** since he's younger and could possibly be better, or Stevenson whose opted out of the Magic's deal. Bottomline in this system of inside/out your 2 guard needs be an athletic shooter with decent passing ability. There isn't anyone our roster like that yet? Lu is too small to ever be a starter most likely but he's good off the bench. Draft your 2 this yr in Brewer, Carney, Roy no one else is an immediate help. 
Wes is a 'nice guy' but I actually liked Barry better than Sura/Wes, they were too inconsistent. Tmac deserves a good compliment to him, he's never had that???


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

this is one of those times i wish it was "resigned"


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> I'm quite surprised that almost everyone's opinion is a strong "NO". Guess he never won any sentiments from the fans during his tenure there


I liked him. Don't know if MRC was serious, but he was a good defender his first season in Houston. I remember him giving MJ a little bit of trouble in the late '90s.

Just looking at his stats now -- he actually hit 40% of his threes this season. Pity he was so passive and startlingly incapable of finishing.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> agreed.. give the bare vet minimum which i believe is 1.1mil and if he declines then let him retire


that's the most he deserves. if we do sign him he'll be coming off the bench and playing for 10 minutes a game at most.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

no love for DWes... 

I remember soon after he came to Houston, he was a great player - often matched up against the oppenent's best scorer, doing a good job, and also hitting jumpers and threes like it was practice. Then the injuries happened, and he was forced into roles he was never meant for like PG... then his shot started to fade because of his own injuries, increased defensive pressure on him, and getting tired coz of having to bring the ball up every time... If everyone else is healthy, he is a good player to have because he can bring defense - he just has to rediscover his shot.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

There is no way we should re-sign him. He has declined so much recently. There are much better vets out there.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Its not that we dont like him or he is underrated, it that he isnt getting younger, his shot never got going last year and the money could be better spent. 

I'm going to be pissed if they resign Wesley but do not sign Vassilous Spanoulis because of money.


----------



## tang (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't think we should resign Wesley. 
We need the money for younger and more athletic players. Wesley ain't getting any younger.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Of course not. Gotta give Luther Head some run


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

ehh... no no no


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol no


----------

